

Thoughts on the American Airlines rebranding — and aircraft design in general - nQuo
http://nquo.tumblr.com/post/40779163271/american-airlines

======
IanDrake
>Still undecided about in-flight wi-fi though — it’s one of the very few
chunks of time we have left where we can truly disconnect and go offline
nowadays.

Wow, this guy and I have very different flying experiences. I have yet to have
anything close to a zen like experience with the child behind me kicking my
seat, the baby in front crying, and the fat guy next to me sweating profusely.

The first airline that offers adults only (weight limit apply) on select
flights will get ALL my business.

